# Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?



## Pffzzhh! (31. August 2010)

*Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Hi,

ich habe mir den Canon MX340 inkl. Fax gekauft.

Nun stehe ich vor der Herausforderung, das Ganze voll funktionell und sinnvoll anzuschließen.

Folgende Rahmenbedingungen sind gegeben:
ISDN-Leitung
Vodafone DSL Easybox 802
-> Drei Analog-Anschlüsse: U, F, N
2x Analogtelefon
1x Fax

*Folgendes möchte ich:
*

*Mit beiden Telefonen gleichzeitig telefonieren können (auf beiden ISDN-Leitungen)*
*Telefonieren und Fax soll gleichzeitig funktionieren*
*Wenn möglich soll das Fax eine eigene Telefonnummer bekommen*
*Wenn ein Fax kommt soll wenn möglich nicht das Telefon klingeln, aber auf jeden Fall soll nichts erst gedrückt/aufgenommen/etc. werden.*
Das Ganze natürlich ohne weitere Geräte / Folgekosten. Teleonkabel und Adapter habe ich genügend da.

Folgendes habe ich schon hinbekommen:
U: Fax
F: Telefon 1
N: Telefon 2

Im Router Telefonnummer A auf U und Telefonnummer B auf F gemappt. Dadurch ergibt sich folgende, fast optimale Situation:


Telefon und Fax haben jeweils eigene Nummer
Telefon und Fax können parallel eine Leitung nutzen
Beide Telefone klingeln
Nachteil: Die beiden Telefone nutzen nur eine Leitung, man kann nur mit beiden das selbe Gespräch verfolgen.

Das Fax hat selber noch einen Telefonanschluss um eine Leitung durchzuschleifen. Dann gibt es drei (bzw. vier) Modi: Telefon-Prio, Fax-Prio, Fax-only und DRPD (Network Switch), wobei Punkt vier nicht wählbar ist im Moment.
Würde ich ein telefon über das Fax anschließen, hätte ich keine getrennten Nummern und das Telefon würde entweder beim Fax klingeln (Tel-Prio) oder beim Anruf würde sehr schnell das Fax erst einmal herangehen (Fax-Prio).

An die Telefon-Spezis unter euch: Ist meine Wunsch-Konfiguration möglich? Ich wäre euch super dankbar für eure Hilfe und Vorschläge!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Du musst halt die Nummer C genau wie zuvor schon mit Nummer A und B einfach auf N: Telefon2 festlegen. Du hast doch drei Tel.Nummern, oder nicht?


----------



## Cinnayum (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Vodafone D2 - Privat

Das da schon gemacht?

Ich glaube für das Fax, musst du auf den Reiter "DATEN" wechseln.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Danke für die Antworten!
@Herbboy: Ja, drei Telefonnumern habe ich, nur kann ich eine Nummer lediglich an Anschluss U und F vergeben.
Zu Cinnayum: Danke für die Anleitung, jetzt verstehe ich es etwas besser. Dort wäre natürlich das Fax unter N mit dem Telefon unter F zusammen auf einer Leitung (eine Nummer, etc.).

Da ich aber nun weiß, dass die beiden Leitungen F und N zusammengehören kann ich mir zumindest besser einen Kopp machen, was ich noch für Möglichkeiten habe.

Danke erstmal! Falls noch jemand weiterführende Ratschläge hat: Immer her damit!


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Ich habe die Konstellation wie bei dir bei meinem Vater verkabelt. Dort habe ich es allerdings mit einer Telekom Eumex 401 gearbeitet. Kann es sein das vielleicht die Vodafone Box das nicht hergibt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neues Fax: Wie beide analog-Tel. + Fax anschließen?*

Ja, wenn man dem dritten Anschluss nix zuweisen KANN, dann ist die Box halt Mist  

Die beste Lösung wäre: das Fax an den Anschluss, den man nichts zuweisen kann, und es dann halt in Kauf nehmen, dass das Fax auch dann "klingelt", wenn ein Anruf für eines der Telefone reinkommt. Normalerweise geht ein Fax da ja nicht ran, wenn kein Fax-Signal festgestellt wird.


----------

